# Is it safe to build a computer with a magnetic tip screw driver?



## Sh3ngLong (Apr 8, 2008)

I always kind of wondered about this.  I've always used a magnetic tip screw driver, just so I don't drop any screws into the motherboard or case, but is it safe to use one?  Or will it damage the hardware?


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 8, 2008)

i dont think so, i wouldnt


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 8, 2008)

I might be playing overly safe but I'd definitely not use it. At least not when screwing sensitive stuff like cpu heat sinks and the like, and motherboards.

The only times I use a magnetic screw-driver is to screw in the pci or pci-e cards, and the screws of the computer case which are outside and so I'm sure no damage could be done.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to say I did use a magnetic tip screwdriver on my PC...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

I do when I don't want to bother with holding the crap with one hand and screwing it with another, but I probably shouldn't.  Haven't lost anything to it yet, tho.

One thing to definitely keep magnets away from, though is hard drives.  Hello corrupt data!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

If the screwdriver is just magnetized steel, it's ok.  
If the screwdriver is a magnet it is not.  

That is basically my idea of if it is ok or not.


----------



## Hawk1 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've rebuilt my system a few times and always used a magnetic driver. Maybe I'm tempting fate, but I've never had an issue with it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2008)

iv used amagnetic screw driver just dont touch any of the chips with it. But magnets deff arent good for them so just be carefull...you want to make someone mad take a magnet one of those round fridge ones the rediculously powerfull ones and next time someone makes you made take it go over to his lan rig open the suide case and just toss it in....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

I have used these for many years. Very Handy
http://www.tecratools.com/product835.html

they have spring loaded tips that grip the screws. They release when you put pressure on them.


----------



## Hawk1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> iv used amagnetic screw driver just dont touch any of the chips with it. But magnets deff arent good for them so just be carefull...you want to make someone mad take a magnet one of those round fridge ones the rediculously powerfull ones and next time someone makes you made take it go over to his lan rig open the suide case and just toss it in....



LOL, yeah, that 'ill get a punch in the face


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a magnetic screwdriver all the time. Screwing in motherboard screws, screwing in fans, DVD drives, etc. Even screwing in hard drives.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 8, 2008)

the little tool that comes with the HIS cards is what I use for screwing in comonents and that is magnetized, or I use my craftsman wich is also, never had a prob caused by that.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been using them for years...maybe that's where all my problems come from


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

as long as you avoid chips and hard drives you'll be fine. I have been using an electric screwdriver with a magnetized tool tip for ever. Never had the slightest problem...


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I use a magnetic screwdriver all the time. Screwing in motherboard screws, screwing in fans, DVD drives, etc. Even screwing in hard drives.



Yep me too, and through countless builds I've never had a hardware problem.


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 8, 2008)

they dont effect anything i use one everyday at work. youll be fine.=]


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's the only one I'll use. Big hands make it hard to grip a screw, and screw it in, when in the tighter corners of a case. Never had a hard drive die or fail, and I don't even bother being careful, except not to scratch of dent the PCB, which is an obvious thing to avoid doing. That will do more damage.
I think it might only affect things if it's a big powerful magnet. If the PC is on, I'm guessing a magnet would screw things up, but basically, just don't use a magnet near a PC that's on.


----------



## Lillebror (Apr 8, 2008)

I dont really think that a magnetic screw driver can hurt any components in the computer, except the harddrive.. I have a friend that has his comp next to his sub, and that computer has ben running for years now, without problems


----------



## Duxx (Apr 8, 2008)

I opened this thread with my heart thumping.. then i realized everybody uses magnetic screwdrivers and it became normal again.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 8, 2008)

theoretically they would screw up things like the hdd's, which record information through magnetics of their own. however, in reality, a regular magnetized screw driver really wont do much, i've used magnetic screw dirvers on every piece of hardware in my system with no problems. 

a parallel is the amd phenoms: looks good on paper, l3 cache, etc. Theoretically it was suppossed to beat the crap outta intel and give intel some trouble, but in reality, phenoms= epic failure. 

same thing here, theoretically it would screw over hdds etc, but a standard magnetic screwdriver really wont do much (like the phenoms vs kentsfield)


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 8, 2008)

im hoping ive got a magnetic screwdriver to hand when im working on a pc anyway, how many times have you tried to install a 56k modem/soundcard or other pci card and dropped that small ass screw into your case (and right onto the mobo might i add) my problem is my magnetic tipped screwdrivers arent strong enough and i end up picking it up and dropping it 2 seconds later in an even tighter space (between a graphics card anyone ? )


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess I'll continue to use a magnetic tip screw driver until something breaks.    <knocking on wood>


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 8, 2008)

ive always used them... made no difference whatsoever...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

it doesnt matter i have used a magnet screwdriver for years without problems its not strong enough to be an issue


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 9, 2008)

Hard drives are magnetically shielded.

You definitely have to use a magnetic screwdriver if you have big hands. Here's basically what I use. Mine actually has the different heads inside the base.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...and+Tools,+General+Purpose&sName=Screwdrivers

My brother got it for me. He says it's the best tool ever made.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2008)

Magnetic screwdriver tips are 100% safe to use in your computer, unless you decide to slam it through your motherboard...

Hard drives will probably not be affected by the magnetism of any commercially available utility magnet. Hard drives have at least one magnet inside them anyway...

The only thing im slightly unsure of is stuff like bios chips, but there are rarely screws close to those chips anyway...

So yeah, the general rule of computing, nothing will go wrong (physically) as long as you arnt a bumbling moron.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Rule of thumb I use. If it's a case/case fan, card reader, fan controller/multifunction panel, optical drive, or an add-on card for a PCI expansion bay (video card, modem, etc.), would be fine.

Motherboard, hard drive, floppy, don't use it.


----------



## djb710 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have ever opened up a hard drive, you would find 2 very strong magnets inside holding the reading arm in place. I was really surprised the first time i popped one open.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2008)

djb710 said:


> If you have ever opened up a hard drive, you would find 2 very strong magnets inside holding the reading arm in place. I was really surprised the first time i popped one open.



there ya go


----------

